# The Never Finished Purple Room



## jdhatfield (Jan 2, 2014)

I've been delinquent in posting pictures of our media room. We just put in the carpet and received the new theater seats at the first of the year. There still is work to be done but I figured I'd post where we are and updates can come later. 

BTW - the camera didn't do a great job picking up the color of the carpet and hopefully the pictures won't appear too dark. The carpet is a deep dark purple (Vintage Grape is the official name), side walls a light purple and the ceiling also a dark purple. Also, I didn't realize the cat totally photo bombed the last pic until I did the import. Explains why the dog was so upset outside the media room 

I've all but decided I'm going to take down the screen and the felt curtains that are immediately to the left and right of the screen (not in front of the speakers) and paint the whole wall black. I've got some Safe-n-Sound from Lowes on order so some acoustical treatments will be in the works next. Anyway, here's the room.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks great!!


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Very nicely done.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Agreed - that looks fantastic. Well done mate!


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Very Nicely Done!! Great use of a uniquely shaped room.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Very nice great job! That color looks great.


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

Looks awesome.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I agree with everybody. That room looks great! Are those DVDs hard to get to? They look very high on the shelves in the back. Could be from the angle of the pic maybe..


----------



## jdhatfield (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm 6'3" and have no problems getting anything I want from any shelf but the top shelf. For that reason, when we see a movie that is so bad and will assuredly never be watched again, it is moved to the top shelf - the DVD shelf of shame. While we could easily just get rid of the offending DVD, we reserve this space as a courtesy to mankind to ensure that movie is taken out of circulation so no one will ever waste time in their lives watching it.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

jdhatfield said:


> I'm 6'3" and have no problems getting anything I want from any shelf but the top shelf. For that reason, when we see a movie that is so bad and will assuredly never be watched again, it is moved to the top shelf - the DVD shelf of shame. While we could easily just get rid of the offending DVD, we reserve this space as a courtesy to mankind to ensure that movie is taken out of circulation so no one will ever waste time in their lives watching it.


:rofl:

I love that idea!


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

jdhatfield said:


> I'm 6'3" and have no problems getting anything I want from any shelf but the top shelf. For that reason, when we see a movie that is so bad and will assuredly never be watched again, it is moved to the top shelf - the DVD shelf of shame. While we could easily just get rid of the offending DVD, we reserve this space as a courtesy to mankind to ensure that movie is taken out of circulation so no one will ever waste time in their lives watching it.


Wow. That is great concept. I never even thought of a "DVD shelf of Shame". I just junk the dvd but that is great idea! Way to go! :T


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Very nice room and that ceiling is awesome.


----------



## jdhatfield (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I appreciate the kind words. 

I just got home from Lowes where I picked up two packages of the Safe n Sound insulation. With any luck at all, I'll have some acoustic treatments to add to the mix after the weekend. I also picked up some flat black paint as well so that I could paint the screen wall. I can't rush the job but it is also playoff weekend too. hmmmm.


----------

